# التلوث الناتج عن صناعة الزيوت النباتية



## freedom lover (17 أغسطس 2006)

-تلوث الهواء

أهم الملوثات التي تنتج عن صناعة الزيوت النباتية وتنطلق إلى جو المعمل داخل وحدات المصنع وخارجه هي

-الغبار والأجزاء الناعمة الناتجة عن نقل وتفريغ البذور الزيتية 
-غازات أبخرة المذيب المستخدم في جو المعمل المغلق
-الغازات الناتجة عن عمليات الاحتراق لأنواع الوقود المستخدم ومنها :co2 ,co وبعض الكميات من الهيدروكربونات وقطع صغيرة من هباب الفحم 

2- تلوث المياه
تتعدد مصادر تلوث المياه الناتجة عن صناعة الزيت وأهمها:
--تلوث المياه الناتج عن تكرير الزيوت النباتية:
تحتوي المياه الناتجة عن وحدات تكرير الزيوت النباتية على نسبة من المركبات العضوية المنحلة في الماء (فوسفاتيدات –راتنجات) نتيجة غسل الزيت بالماء الساخن , كما تحتوي على نسبة من ماءات الصوديوم نتيجة المعالجة القلوية لترسيب الحموض الدسمة الحرة , لذلك يجب معالجة هذه المياه قبل صرفها وعادة" يتم تعديلها بواسطة حمض رخيص حتى درجة ph=7

--تلوث المياه الناتج عن تبييض الزيوت النباتية:
بعد إجراء عملية التبييض فأن التربة الناتجة عن وحدات الترشيح على كمية من الزيت تتراوح بين20-50% وزنا لذلك يتم فصل الراسب وإضافة كمية معينة من الماء إلى الراسب مع التحريك فينفصل أغلب الزيت ويتجمع فوق الطبقة المائية التي تؤخذ إلى خزانات ترقيد لفصل الزيت عن الماء
ولا ينصح بصرف هذه المياه في مياه الأنهر أو البحيرات عادة تؤخذ هذه المياه إلى وحدات معالجة بيولوجية 

--تلوث المياه الناتج عن إزالة الرائحة للزيوت النباتية:
يدخل البخار المحمص إلى وحدة إزالة الرائحة ويقوم بجرف أغلب المركبات التي تسبب الطعم والرائحة غير المستحبين في الزيوت النباتية( الدهيدات-سيتونات – حموض دسمة منخفضة الوزن الجزيئي) وتدخل هذه الأبخرة إلى مكثفات وتتجمع هذه المواد الشائبة مع الماء المكثف
تتم معالجتها في وحدات معالجة بيولوجية

--تلوث المياه الناتج عن المبادلات الحرارية:
يستخدم الماء البارد أو الساخن في المبادلات الحرارية بهدف تبريد الزيوت أو تسخينها في عدد كبير من وحدات مصانع الزيوت النباتية . وقد يحدث تأكل في بعض الأجزاء يؤدي إلى تشكيل الثقوب في جسم المبادل مما يؤدي إلى تسرب الزيت إلى الماء المستخدم للتبادل الحراري




هذا تلخيص موجز للملوثات الناتجة عن معامل الزيوت
وإنشاء الله الموضوع القادم سيكون عن وحدات معالجة مياه الناتجة عن معامل الزيوت


----------



## freedom lover (17 أغسطس 2006)

انا جاهز لأي استفسار عن صناعة الزيوت النباتية


----------



## بنت فلسطين (17 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم ,,, الموضوع جميل يستحق القراءة نرجو منك الاستمرار


----------



## فيصل العبدالله (17 أغسطس 2006)

نشكرك على طرح مثل هذا الموضوع الجيد ونرجوا لك التوفيق ....

نحن في انتظار موضوعك القادم والى ان نلتقي تقبل[glow="ffff00"] أطيب الأمــانـي[/glow] .


----------



## حسام سعد (1 نوفمبر 2006)

اخوانى اريد معرفة انتاج الزيوت العطرية


----------



## احمد وهدان (29 يناير 2007)

نشكرك على طرح مثل هذا الموضوع الجيد ونرجوا لك التوفيق ....


----------



## كرماوي (15 مايو 2008)

انا أقوم حاليا بتقديم مشروع تخرج في الهندسة التقنية قسم البيئة موضوعه تصميم محطة معالجة لمعمل يقوم بانتاج الزيوت النباتية تحديدا من بذرة القطن و انا بحاجة للمساعدة في هذا المجال


----------



## freedom lover (16 مايو 2008)

أخي كرماوي 
يمكنك أخذ مواضيع كثيرة عن زيت القطن من مراجع موجودة في مكتبة كلية الهندسة الكيميائية والبترولية في حمص وذلك من مقررات زيوت -1 وزيوت -2 للدكتور الشعار قسم الهندسة الغذائية 

طلعاوي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 مايو 2008)

موضوع مفيدبارك الله فيكوجزاك كل خير


----------

